# is my millipede molting or dead



## connolan1 (Feb 15, 2014)

i bought  2 baby millipedes about  2 weeks ago and one is active at night and i can because he escaped today, but the other has been coiled up for about 5 days after 3 days of the millipede staying in the same place and same postion he didnt move so i put him back and ive been checking on him every 12 hours and he still looks the same and hasnt moved. the species i got are Telodeinopus assiniensis : Nigeria and Dendrostreptus macracanthus pink leg. so one is generally more active than other but not moving for 5 days is worrying. is doesnt smell or looked damage but if it is molting is hasnt made any progress. the both look lighter in colour from when i first got them. the tank ranged from 22 to 30 degrees celcius and had 65% humidity which is a bit low. i feed them wood, cucumber and bannana. should i just leave the unactive one alone and assume hes molting or assume hes dead


----------



## Cavedweller (Feb 15, 2014)

In my experience, millipedes that die on the surface tend to be die in a loose horseshoe shape rather than a normal coil. How is yours positioned?

Surface molts aren't common, but not unheard of (I've only witnessed it once). If in a few days your pede doesn't move/show any signs of life or molting, you could try something fairly unobtrusive like putting a small droplet of water on it and see if it reacts. 

30C might be a bit warm for them, I keep mine closer to 25C. 65% humidity should be alright as long as the substrate is moist enough. 

Good luck, I hope your pede is alright.


----------

